# Patent: Canon Application for a Hybrid Viewfinder



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 18, 2017)

```
It appears that Canon is continuing R&D into some kind of hybrid viewfinder for DSLRs. Canon News has uncovered a recent <a href="https://www4.j-platpat.inpit.go.jp/cgi-bin/tran_web_cgi_ejje?u=http://www4.j-platpat.inpit.go.jp/eng/translation/2017111821312543610919157627740159FFB33B3B67A055C06D93808FE631D06C">Japanese patent application</a> from Canon for a hybrid viewfinder.</p>
<p><strong>Patent Summary:</strong></p>


<blockquote><p>This one is a clever application where the EVF moves up with the mirror, to show the EVF image through the viewfinder.</p>
<p>This one has some real potential for implementation; as the entire optical path for the viewfinder remains the same for EVF and OVF operation, eliminating what would be a far more complex bulk on top of the camera as the last hybrid viewfinder patent demonstrated.</p></blockquote>
<p><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/new-canon-patent-application-for-a-hybrid-viewfinder">Read more</a></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Orangutan (Nov 18, 2017)

How many years ago was that discussed in these forums? Glad they're finally getting 'round to it. If real, this is a perfect "transitional stage" to go from reflex to mirrorless -- best of both worlds.


----------



## rrcphoto (Nov 18, 2017)

Orangutan said:


> How many years ago was that discussed in these forums? Glad they're finally getting 'round to it. If real, this is a perfect "transitional stage" to go from reflex to mirrorless -- best of both worlds.



There's been other patents in the past, canon continues to look at it.

I guess the question is do enough people like OVF's to make hyrbid viewfinders make sense versus go all in with mirrorless.

IMO, hybrid viewfinders make alot of sense as long as it doesn't cost that much more to implement.


----------



## Daan Stam (Nov 18, 2017)

I do hope they finally make this but if I recall corectly they have had a couple of these patents now.


----------



## traveller (Nov 18, 2017)

This looks like a very complicated and expensive solution, not to mention delicate. It suggests that fitting a hybrid viewfinder is a bit more challenging than simply plonking a screen inside the prism housing. 

I wonder if a better solution would simply be to fit a hot shoe with a display connector, like the EOS-M3. If the EVF is more important to your shooting style than this, then probably a mirrorless camera is the answer.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 18, 2017)

thanks but no thanks. why such complicated shenanigans, when mirrorless cameras are really simple now? slap, slap, slap. If it needs a mirror I will not buy it.


----------



## joejohnbear (Nov 19, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> thanks but no thanks. why such complicated shenanigans, when mirrorless cameras are really simple now? slap, slap, slap. If it needs a mirror I will not buy it.





traveller said:


> This looks like a very complicated and expensive solution, not to mention delicate. It suggests that fitting a hybrid viewfinder is a bit more challenging than simply plonking a screen inside the prism housing.
> 
> I wonder if a better solution would simply be to fit a hot shoe with a display connector, like the EOS-M3. If the EVF is more important to your shooting style than this, then probably a mirrorless camera is the answer.



I guess too complicated for forum commenters means it’s too cearly too complicated for Canon engineers. Welp! /s

Seems like you didn’t read the original post and proceeded directly to mirrorless diatribe.



Canon Rumors said:


> <p>This one has some real potential for implementation; as the entire optical path for the viewfinder remains the same for EVF and OVF operation, eliminating what would be a far more complex bulk on top of the camera as the last hybrid viewfinder patent demonstrated.</p></blockquote>
> <p><a href="https://www.canonnews.com/new-canon-patent-application-for-a-hybrid-viewfinder">Read more</a></p>
> <span id="pty_trigger"></span>



I am all in favor OVF + EVF. Mirrorless zealots can use what they like instead of pushing their preferences on everyone. Porque no los dos? Why not both?


----------



## Ryananthony (Nov 19, 2017)

joejohnbear said:


> I am all in favor OVF + EVF. Mirrorless zealots can use what they like instead of pushing their preferences on everyone. Porque no los dos? Why not both?




One reason I can think of is that it might mean the EVF would be smaller, and of less resolution of a dedicated EVF. But this is definitely interesting to me


----------



## Talys (Nov 19, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> joejohnbear said:
> 
> 
> > I am all in favor OVF + EVF. Mirrorless zealots can use what they like instead of pushing their preferences on everyone. Porque no los dos? Why not both?
> ...



If you could very quickly switch between a decent quality EVF and an OVF, it would be great. For me, the main advantage of an EVF is on tough exposure shots - EVF's WYSIWYG would make up for some of my noobness in situations where I had less experience. Sure, I might not take a ton of these shots, but it would be sweet to be able to nail them without having to review, twiddle with exposure, and try again.

The main advantage of OVF is that for every other shot -- where I know what I'm doing and am confident that I'm going to get what I think I'm going to get, or where I'm using a flash/strobes, and it's not going to be WYSIWYG anyways -- OVF is just a lot more enjoyable to use, much better for fast moving objects, and consumes no power.

At some point, batteries will be so good that power won't matter. And EVFs will have enough resolution and a fast enough refresh that I won't care: at some point, we'll reach 200+fps and 2500+ppi and the images will be indistinguishable to a human. But until then, I'll still want my OVF, and a hybrid would kind of give me the best of both worlds. If the additional bulk wasn't TOO great and it worked fluidly, I'd probably spring for it.


----------



## midluk (Nov 19, 2017)

traveller said:


> I wonder if a better solution would simply be to fit a hot shoe with a display connector, like the EOS-M3. If the EVF is more important to your shooting style than this, then probably a mirrorless camera is the answer.


I would have expected to see compatibility with the detachable EVFs in the 6D Mk II. For me this is the most obvious solution to the problem, which takes only very little effort and has the fewest drawbacks in case you don't want the feature. All other solutions I can think of are mechanically bulky and complicated and/or lead to a less bright OVF (if you have a half-transparent surface where you can let the light from the EVF display enter, you also lose some amount of OVF light).


----------

